# [SOLVED] Bios problems with Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller



## daverip2003 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi all.

I recently had major problems installing a new graphics card which was hanging my system before boot up. The tech support guy at the place I bought it from got me to wipe my bios by removing the battery. I recorded all settings etc thankfully and long story short ended up back on the original graph card, set the bios up again and off I went. 

The problem is now that on startup, between the bios and windows startup, I get a message with details about the Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller Series v2.40c (05/11/11) displaying mac addresses and displaying a spinning slash-backslash-dash (if you know what I mean). This happens for 1-2 minutes every time the computer boots and is really annoying. I've tried updating the driver via windows but feel like it's probably something to do with the bios, which I know very little about.

Any help to get rid of this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Bios problems with Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller*

Sounds like system is trying to boot from PXE (network). Access system BIOS and set boot order to your preference; ie hard drive first.


----------



## daverip2003 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Bios problems with Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller*

That sounds like a good shout, it does mention PXE when it finishes thinking. I'll try this as soon as I get home, thanks


----------



## daverip2003 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Bios problems with Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller*

Ok, I've checked my boot priorities and they are 1. Intel Volume0, 2. P5 TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-222AB and 3. PCI ROM Setup, B03 D00 F0

I tried disabling option 3 but it didn't change anything

Any clues?


----------



## daverip2003 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Bios problems with Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller*



gcavan said:


> Sounds like system is trying to boot from PXE (network). Access system BIOS and set boot order to your preference; ie hard drive first.


I found the problem. Descovered an option to disable LAN PXE OpROM and the issue seems to be resolved. It was definately enabled before my bios reset so not sure why it's playing up this time round.

Thanks a lot gcavan for the help


----------

